# Prolotherapy billing advice



## larkatin (Sep 8, 2011)

We are new to doing any procedures in the office (just acupuncture currently).  Now one of the anesthesiologists is starting prolotherapy.  I understand that the code is M0076 and is not covered by insurances.  What about the D50 he injects.  Since we've never done anything in the office, I have not used any drug codes.  What codes should I use for the
D50?  I have not received my HCPCS book yet (we didn't need it until now since we only billed professional anesthesiologist services!).  I need to brush up on billing supplies - any input would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 8, 2011)

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=57850

Above is a thread I saw that mentions HCPCS coding for D50.

I would assume that if the therapy is non covered the drug that is used to perform it should be considered non covered also.


----------



## mjb5019 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Prolotherapy*

We ended up making this a cash service with all supplies included.


----------

